# CRAFTSMAN 5.5 HP. SEEKING year model, & manuals. tecumseh eng.



## DJDC (12 mo ago)

trying to determine date of MANUF. Craftsman 5.5 hp 24". serial # 74712221E1P126. MFG.DATE 01222, MODEL 536.887250. AND where t find parts/ engine . A tecumseh engine.
thank you.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

DJDC said:


> trying to determine date of MANUF. Craftsman 5.5 hp 24". serial # 74712221E1P126. MFG.DATE 01222, MODEL 536.887250. AND where t find parts/ engine . A tecumseh engine.
> thank you.


Welcome.
I get this for your model number, https://www.searspartsdirect.com/model/6803josumw-000247/craftsman-536887250-gas-snowblower-parts
That is the manual, lots of places to get parts. What do you need?

Edit, OH, an engine? A Predator might work, Harbor freight.


----------



## DJDC (12 mo ago)

Big Ed said:


> Welcome.
> I get this for your model number, https://www.searspartsdirect.com/model/6803josumw-000247/craftsman-536887250-gas-snowblower-parts
> That is the manual, lots of places to get parts. What do you need?
> 
> Edit, OH, an engine? A Predator might work, Harbor freight.


nothing yet. trying to date engine


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

the engine number is usually on the top of the cowl, sometimes under starter button, or on the side of the cowl.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

By the tag it looks like it is 1995 or so? The safety standard for 95.

Edit, the Manufacture date of 01222 I don't know.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

DJDC said:


> trying to determine date of MANUF. Craftsman 5.5 hp 24". serial # 74712221E1P126. MFG.DATE 01222, MODEL 536.887250. AND where t find parts/ engine . A tecumseh engine.thank you.


Feburary 22 2001 looks to be when it was made?


----------



## DJDC (12 mo ago)

than you all. lookS like mfg. date, 01222 = FEB 22 2001. SEE Photo of blower


----------



## evh (Jun 22, 2015)

Doesn't that indicate 10-Aug-2001? Doesn't that mean the 222nd day of 2001?


----------



## DJDC (12 mo ago)

evh said:


> Doesn't that indicate 10-Aug-2001? Doesn't that mean the 222nd day of 2001?


thank you How is that Aug 2001 determined.? simply as your wrote 222 day of 2001 .


----------

